# confuse



## baz (May 6, 2003)

My Serrasalmus gibbus is showing some kind of desease , I do not know. If anyone know the cure please help. These are the symtoms, first of all it's a juvenile about three inches long. I have it in a 10 gallon tank. It's movement is showing some kind of distress. It 's darting around the bottom of the tank with its head tip down. The eyes does not show any kind of normal movement. Two things I've done this past few days, one , install a small power head filter and the second, brought some dodgey looking feeder fish. I noticed that one or more of the goldfish that the eyes are small and set back in it's head. But , all of my other fish are fine. Does anybody knows what's going on with my gibbus. I'm out of my wits. Please help.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

that sounds like normal behavior to me... my red bellies do that when i feed them... think they are just looking for scraps laying on the bottom of the tank... maybe he's just hungry?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

those actions dont sound like its a disease. Sounds more like it is becoming more in tune with its atmosphere and searching for food possibly :







:


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I also agree, but just keep an eye out for anything else that you might think is odd. But you did the right thing and asked.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

Thank you for replying . i have been watching him for the last two days . i still do not think it is normal behavior i have done 50% water change put new feed fish in he ate one feeder so that is good .but he is not the same fish of five days previous . the only thing i can think of it is the power head fillter . maybe it is scarying him ,so he got to get used to it. but the main thing he is eating. thanks


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

What is your filtration setup like? What is the output of your powerhead?

In a 10 gallon tank, a powerhead in addition to a filter might generate too much current for him. Thus, it might cause undue stress on your fish. Is the powerhead really necessary in such a small tank?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

DonH said:


> What is your filtration setup like? What is the output of your powerhead?
> 
> In a 10 gallon tank, a powerhead in addition to a filter might generate too much current for him. Thus, it might cause undue stress on your fish. Is the powerhead really necessary in such a small tank?


Agreed.

Not one of my serrasalmus seem to like powerheads. When I did have them in there they stayed on the other side of the tank.

Naturally, this may not hold true for all serrasalmus species but it's been my experience with alot of them.


----------

